# NEBOSH Diploma - Examiners Reports January / July 2013 exams



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (11 يناير 2014)

Dear Diploma candidates,

January and July 2013 examiners reports attached. 1of 2

All the best! 

Kind regards
Mohamed​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (11 يناير 2014)

*January 2013 examiners reports*

January 2013 examiners reports attached2of 2


دمتم في طاعه وعطاء 

مع خالص أمنياتي بالنجاح


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (11 يناير 2014)

يتبع ما قبله


----------



## sayed00 (14 يناير 2014)

مشكور اخى محمد ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## يا الغالي (29 يناير 2014)

*كتيب nebosh مترجم - اللغة العربية*









 

*الوحدة الأولي: إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية *


أساسيات في الصحة والسلامة
وضع سياسة للصحة والسلامة
التنظيم للصحة والسلامة
تشجيع ثقافة الصحة والسلامة
تقييم المخاطر
مبادئ السيطرة في الصحة والسلامة
مراقبة ومراجعة الصحة والسلامة
التحقيق والتسجيل للحوادث المتعلقة بالصحة والسلامة
 



*الوحدة الثانية: السيطرة على مخاطر بيئة العمل *


حركة البشر والعربات
التحميل والتنزيل والنقل اليدوي
معدات العمل
المخاطر الكهربائية
مخاطر الحريق
المخاطر الكيميائية والبيولوجية
المخاطر الفيزيائية والنفسية
عمليات البناء والحفر والهدم
 



====
المقدمة 



كتيب


----------



## sayed00 (1 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخى الكريم على المواد المميزة 

من فضلك الباسورد للملف المضغوط


ياريت يستفاد منها الاخوة


----------



## محب التوعية (2 فبراير 2014)

_*جزاك الله خير اخي الفاضل سوالي لك اخ الفاضل (( يالغالي )) اذا تكرمت هل اسم المركز المسجل علي الكتيب معتمد من قبل النيبوش لانني علي وشك التسجيل والسفر ؟؟؟ ارجوا اجابتي بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك 

شكرا لك لتحميل الملف ولقد قمت بتنزيلة ولو سمحت لي سو اقوم بنشرة اذا قبلت ذلك رجا الفائدة والمثوبة . 

شكرا لك ولك اعضاء المنتدي والقائمين عليه 
*_


----------



## يا الغالي (2 فبراير 2014)

sayed00 قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم على المواد المميزة
> 
> من فضلك الباسورد للملف المضغوط
> 
> ...




يمكنك رؤية كتاب الدورة من احد الروابط التالية: 
 رابط   1 
 رابط   2 



اخي محب التوعية،

راجع الموقع التالي

https://www.nebosh.org.uk/Studying/default.asp?cref=3&ct=2

بالتوفيق


----------



## محب التوعية (3 فبراير 2014)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## Bakri Handasa (4 فبراير 2014)

Very useful..thank you


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (4 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

الباسورد كلمة nebosh


----------



## loran419 (5 فبراير 2014)

يا جماعة الباسورد مش صحيح 
ارجو وضع الباسوورد للافادة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## engbilal (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mukhmukhh (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramses58 (6 فبراير 2014)

*NEBOSH Diploma Unit 1*

قمت بالتسجيل في ديبلمة النيلبوش الوحدة الأولي Occupational Healt and Safety و لكن الموضوع غير سهل أبدا أذا كان أي أحد يمكنه المساعدة بتلخيصات للموضوع أو Power Point presentation أكون عاجز عن الشكر.


----------



## ramses58 (6 فبراير 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## sayed00 (8 فبراير 2014)

تم دمج المواضيع ذات العلاقة في موضوع واحد لمساعدة الاخوة في البحث و الوصول للمعلومة

سامحونى


----------



## ecc1010 (4 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ربنا اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى والمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم اجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين


----------



## aaar (20 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله لك


----------



## sunrise86 (10 فبراير 2015)

شكرا وجهد رائع..


----------

